# Fleas again



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Had to take the kitten to the vet's this morning. Of course she found flea droppings on him. 
The 3 dogs have been on Springtime's Bug Off Garlic, I haven't seen "evidence" of any fleas on them (unfortunately I have pulled some ticks off them). My other cat Misty, goes out and has been treated with frontline. 
I have to follow up with the vet tomorrow, he was running a slight fever a little dehydrated. Not sure exactly what she gave him, hubby took him. So I have to wait I don't want to treat him if he's sick.
So I have my work cut out for me tomorrow, baths, bedding, cleaning. 
I'll also have to figure out what I am going to treat him with. 
I wanted to avoid spot-on treatment with him because Lakota is always mouthing him and I don't want her ingesting the stuff.
Since he doesn't go outside I wonder if a flea bath would be enough.
Always something.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The problem with fleas isn't the fleas themselves but the diseases they can carry, which are numerous, tapeworms is just one of the problems secondary to a flea infestation.

I'd just get something for fleas like a spot on and use it.
Going "natural" is all well and good but it doesn't really work. What I mean is, people say it works but the fact is, quite possibly they'd have never had fleas anyway.
It'd be like us taking Vitamin C, and never having a cold, so we assume the Vitamin C worked to ward off colds. 
But we would never have had a cold anyway, with or without Vitamin C.

Cat flea stuff is less toxic to dogs than dog flea stuff is toxic to cats, but your vet could help you choose best. You'll need to treat for 2mos. to break the flea cycle. Many of the products only kill fleas after the flea has bitten the pet, so you'll have to watch for that too.
You have fleas in the environment, and the dogs will transmit them to the cat and vise-versa.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad I saw this thread. Last night I decided to give my old cat a bath, and as I did I saw a clump of little black dots in one spot which I am not sure what they are, but after the bath, I combed the cat out to see what they were and found fleas on her. She is the one who stays indoors mostly, however I know she goes out at night after I go to bed. 

Once I see a flea, I itch like mad. The dogs and my other cat were just treated at the beginning of the month and I have looked them over but not able to see anything on them. Needless to say, I will be getting flea treatment for this cat first thing Monday morning and watching for tapeworms for all of them going forward. 

It sucks because I am leaving state next weekend! I don't need vet bills right now, but I refuse to take the little bugs with me either.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you tried Capstar? I use that on my animals sometimes in conjunction with their flea treatment. It only lasts 24 hours but it works. It is an oral pill.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Ahh! I'm currently battling fleas.  I have given up on traditional spot ons, it's not worth not only the price (When it doesn't work!) but being bitched at by the vet about how my dogs have fleas. Uhh...No duh woman, that's why I'm asking for flea prevention!! All I get is "You need to also treat the house and yard", I vacuum like a mad woman and as for the "yard", until she wants to pay for the treatment of 9 acres then it ain't going to happen. Not to mention they'd still get them from the cattle fields that can't be treated or the woods that can't be treated! I've started using Diatomatious Earth for my carpets to kill fleas and flea eggs, still continue to vacuum like crazy and the dogs get combed out each night and a couple days a week I rub some DE into their coats. I've only recently started this so I can't give any definite answer as to how well my system is working since it'll take a while to kill the cycle in the house alone. But so far I HAVE noticed a reduction in fleas!! (Knock on wood!) I'm also using Diatomatious Earth internally to kill off the tapeworms they've contracted from the dern fleas. ><

This is also a method I've started using to kill fleas as well since I can't always get behind or under every piece of furniture to vacuum or treat with DE. Little buggers jump to their own death. 






^ You can also use things like a sheet pan with a decent sized lip on it that you can fill with some soapy water for the buggers to jump into.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Ahh! I'm currently battling fleas.  I have given up on traditional spot ons, it's not worth not only the price (When it doesn't work!) but being bitched at by the vet about how my dogs have fleas. Uhh...No duh woman, that's why I'm asking for flea prevention!! All I get is "You need to also treat the house and yard", I vacuum like a mad woman and as for the "yard", until she wants to pay for the treatment of 9 acres then it ain't going to happen. Not to mention they'd still get them from the cattle fields that can't be treated or the woods that can't be treated! I've started using Diatomatious Earth for my carpets to kill fleas and flea eggs, still continue to vacuum like crazy and the dogs get combed out each night and a couple days a week I rub some DE into their coats. I've only recently started this so I can't give any definite answer as to how well my system is working since it'll take a while to kill the cycle in the house alone. But so far I HAVE noticed a reduction in fleas!! (Knock on wood!) I'm also using Diatomatious Earth internally to kill off the tapeworms they've contracted from the dern fleas. ><
> 
> This is also a method I've started using to kill fleas as well since I can't always get behind or under every piece of furniture to vacuum or treat with DE. Little buggers jump to their own death.
> 
> ...


have you tried plain table salt? I used that for our house once when I read about it on a google search. Some people said it did not work but we sprinkled it on the carpets, brushed it in, left it a few days and it worked. We went out and bought 3 $25 cans of indoor flea spray it didn't work, so I was googling and read about table salt so we went and bought $2 worth of salt and it worked perfect,lol.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I tried everything natural to kill the fleas in my house last summer and nothing worked. Eventually, I gave in and bought Advantix and they were gone.


----------

